# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  A eshte Jezusi tani ne Qiell me trup frymor, apo shpirteror?

## mesia4ever

A eshte Jezusi tani ne kete moment ne Qiell me trup frymor, apo eshte qenie shpirterore sic ka qene para misherimit?

A ka ndonje dijetar krishter qe ka dhene mendimin rreth kesaj qeshtjeje, por e jepni edhe mendimin tuaj?

Deshmitaret e Jehovait dhe e ashtuquajtura 'Kulla e Rojes' thone se Ai eshte ngrit si qenie frymore?!?!?!

----------


## Matrix

Jezusi eshte ne qiell me trup frymor dhe jo ashtu si ka qene para misherimit.
Ai e lartesoi natyren njerezore duke e marre me vete perjetesisht. AI eshte dhe ngelet Njeriu i Ri i Perjetshem. 
Nqs Ai do ishte ngritur thjesht si shpirt, nuk do ishte njeri tani dhe njeriu do ishte i perjashtuar nga bashkesia me Atin.

Ky nuk eshte vetem mendimi im por dhe mendimi brezave te meparshem te krishtere dhe Fryma brenda meje deshmon se eshte i vertete!

----------


## toni77_toni

> Jezusi eshte ne qiell me trup frymor dhe jo ashtu si ka qene para misherimit.
> Ai e lartesoi natyren njerezore duke e marre me vete perjetesisht. AI eshte dhe ngelet Njeriu i Ri i Perjetshem. 
> Nqs Ai do ishte ngritur thjesht si shpirt, nuk do ishte njeri tani dhe njeriu do ishte i perjashtuar nga bashkesia me Atin.
> 
> Ky nuk eshte vetem mendimi im por dhe mendimi brezave te meparshem te krishtere dhe Fryma brenda meje deshmon se eshte i vertete!



Kjo qe thua jo qe eshte vetem meditim, por kjo ashtu eshte deshmi e gjallë edhe biblike edhe frymore. Edhe ne letrat e aspotujve disaher eshte cituar. Pra Jezusi kur u shfaq, u shfaq me mish  dhe eshtra e jo si shpirt.

_Pse po trembeni? Pse po dyshoni në zemrat tuaja?  Shikojini duart e mia e këmbët e mia: unë jam! Vetë! Më prekni e vërtetojeni! Shpirti ska mish e eshtra, si po shihni se unë kam!

Si u tha kështu, u dëftoi duart e këmbët. (LK 24; 38-40)_

----------


## gloreta

*Jezusi kur erdhi ne toke nuk erdhi vete me trupin e tij qiellor, por Ati e transformoi trupin e tij ne nje jete njerezore ne barkun e Marise, sic eshte shkruar te Luka 1:28-32. dhe 1: 35, ketu nuk thuheh qe ai ishte frymor, ai eshte frymor, por jeta e ti u transferua ne mitren e nje virgjereshe.
Per aq kohe sa ai ishte ne toke ai tregoi cilesite e tija, pse te mos themi cilesite e tij te persosur, duke sheruar njerez nga semundje te ndryshme, madje duke ringjallur te vdekurit.
Por mesa dime ne ai kur ishte ne toke duroi ashtu si duruan tokesoret, vuajtje, fshikullime, madje dhe kur vdiq u desh te duronte edhe heshten qe ia shpoi zemren, pastaj vdiq. Ashtu si ai tha vete ne Luka 9:22 ketu thuhej se edhe ai vete duroi shume gjera pera se te vdiste.
Pasi vdiq, dhe pasi u ringjall ne diten e trete ai nuk kishte me trup tokesor, por morri nje trup frymor.Ashtu sic eshte e shkruar te Veprat e apostujve 1:6. Kjo do te thote se qysh ate moment ai u ngrit ne qiell.
Deri atehere dhe me sot ai eshte nje krijese frymore, mandje i cili po e ushtron pushtetin e tij nga lart. Psalmi 110:1 Dhe mos te harrojme se vete Perendia e ka lartesuar ate per shkak se ai vuajti shume, madje e beri mbret.
Psalmi 2:8,9*

----------


## Matrix

Jezusi pasi u ngjall, kishte Trup dhe ky Trup ishte si ai qe kishte para vdekjes, por ne nje forme te lavderuar (pa pasojat e Renies)

Psh Trupi i Tij nuk u gjet ne varr qe nenkupton se AI u ringjall me Trup
Ai njihej nga nxenesit e Vet
Ai komunikonte me ta si me pare
Ai u tregoi nxenesve shenjet e gozhdeve dhe te shtizes
Ai ushqehej

Por Ai hynte neper dyer te mbyllura pa pengesa dhe nuk ndjente dobesite qe mund te ndjeje nje njeri. Per me teper ky trup nuk ishte i vdekshem. Kjo tregon se nga ky trup ishin zhdukur perfundimisht pasojat e Renies se Adamit.
Jezusi pra eshte Adami i Ri, i cili triumfoi mbi Renien

Per me teper ky Trup u be i ndashem dhe korporate dhe ne jemi bere pjese e ketij Trupi qe quhet Kisha!

----------


## gloreta

> Jezusi pasi u ngjall, kishte Trup dhe ky Trup ishte si ai qe kishte para vdekjes, por ne nje forme te lavderuar (pa pasojat e Renies)
> 
> Psh Trupi i Tij nuk u gjet ne varr qe nenkupton se AI u ringjall me Trup
> Ai njihej nga nxenesit e Vet
> Ai komunikonte me ta si me pare
> Ai u tregoi nxenesve shenjet e gozhdeve dhe te shtizes
> Ai ushqehej
> 
> Por Ai hynte neper dyer te mbyllura pa pengesa dhe nuk ndjente dobesite qe mund te ndjeje nje njeri. Per me teper ky trup nuk ishte i vdekshem. Kjo tregon se nga ky trup ishin zhdukur perfundimisht pasojat e Renies se Adamit.
> ...




po ashtu eshte ai morri nje trup te pavdekshem

----------


## Matrix

NUk mori trup te pavdekshem, por trupi qe kishte u be i pavdekshem.

----------


## gloreta

> NUk mori trup te pavdekshem, por trupi qe kishte u be i pavdekshem.


*
trupin e pavdekshem e kushte me kohe, vetem vuajti ne toke me qellim qe te permbushej ajo qe ishte shkruar per te. Tani pavaresisht se ai kishte trup frymor kur ishte ne toke pasi vdekjes u be me i fuqishem se me pare, te jap te drejte trupi i tij veshi pavsekesine*.

----------


## Matrix

Jezus Krishti ka 2 natyra. Ai si Perendi kishte pavdekesine ne natyren e vet para se te lindte prej Marise ne toke. 

Por kur Ai lindi, lindi si nje njeri i vdekshem, duke marre persiper gjithe pasojat e Renies se Adamit,  ne menyre qe te triumfonte mbi Renien e Adamit.Kjo eshte e rendesishme te theksohet qe Ai fitoi si Njeri mbi Renien. Ishte njeriu ai qe ra ne Eden, eshte po njeriu ai qe fitoi ne Gjesthemani. Eshte po njeriu ai qe veshi pavdekesine qe Zoti e kishte nga perjetesia. Pra Jezusi ngelet perjetesisht Zot dhe Njeri!

Adami ra sepse nuk hengri nga Pema e Jetes po shkoi tek Pema e NJohurise. Jezusi fitoi se hengri nga Pema e Jetes qe ishte vete Jeta e Atit brenda Tij.

----------


## gloreta

> Jezus Krishti ka 2 natyra. Ai si Perendi kishte pavdekesine ne natyren e vet para se te lindte prej Marise ne toke. 
> 
> Por kur Ai lindi, lindi si nje njeri i vdekshem, duke marre persiper gjithe pasojat e Renies se Adamit,  ne menyre qe te triumfonte mbi Renien e Adamit.Kjo eshte e rendesishme te theksohet qe Ai fitoi si Njeri mbi Renien. Ishte njeriu ai qe ra ne Eden, eshte po njeriu ai qe fitoi ne Gjesthemani. Eshte po njeriu ai qe veshi pavdekesine qe Zoti e kishte nga perjetesia. Pra Jezusi ngelet perjetesisht Zot dhe Njeri!
> 
> Adami ra sepse nuk hengri nga Pema e Jetes po shkoi tek Pema e NJohurise. Jezusi fitoi se hengri nga Pema e Jetes qe ishte vete Jeta e Atit brenda Tij.



mesa shoh une njohurite e tua dhe te mia nuk jane ne shume ne kundershtim me njera tjetren

Jezusi ishte Adami i para dhe i fundit. Marrim per shembull Zanafilla 3:15
dhe te 1 Korintasve 15:20-22.
Krishti erdhi per te shpetuar njerezimin, dha veten e tij si sakrifice, madje mundi ate qe thuhej Djallin. Sepse Djalli mendonte se jo te gjithe njerezit ose krijesat frymore do ti bindeshin Perendise. Por Jezusi e beri ate nga dashuria qe kishte per Perendine e tij, po ashtu edhe per njerezit.
Tani ai eshte ne qiell
Lexo kete Filipianeve 2:6-11

----------


## toni77_toni

> Jezus Krishti ka 2 natyra. Ai si Perendi kishte pavdekesine ne natyren e vet para se te lindte prej Marise ne toke. 
> 
> Por kur Ai lindi, lindi si nje njeri i vdekshem, duke marre persiper gjithe pasojat e Renies se Adamit,  ne menyre qe te triumfonte mbi Renien e Adamit.Kjo eshte e rendesishme te theksohet qe Ai fitoi si Njeri mbi Renien. Ishte njeriu ai qe ra ne Eden, eshte po njeriu ai qe fitoi ne Gjesthemani. Eshte po njeriu ai qe veshi pavdekesine qe Zoti e kishte nga perjetesia. Pra Jezusi ngelet perjetesisht Zot dhe Njeri!
> 
> Adami ra sepse nuk hengri nga Pema e Jetes po shkoi tek Pema e NJohurise. Jezusi fitoi se hengri nga Pema e Jetes qe ishte vete Jeta e Atit brenda Tij.


Po de, unë as vet nuk mund ta marr me mend se si ka njereze qe nuk mund ta kuptojnë dhe krijojne doktrina dhe shpallin diçka jash te vertetes biblike.

Matrix, kjo pra është e verteta; Jezusi dy natyra - Zot dhe njeri.

Ndersas sa i perket asaj qe flitet dhe pershkruhet adami mund te lexojmë dhe qe kjo nuk len vend per mendime të kunderta nga realiteti i Krishtit.

Psh:

_"Njeriu i parë i bërë prej dheu, është tokësor; njeriu i dytë është Zoti nga qielli. Siç është tokësori ashtu janë dhe tokësorët; dhe siç është qiellori, të tillë do të jenë edhe qiellorët"._

_respekte_

----------


## gloreta

me fal mesa shoh toni ketu ti pergjigjesh se sipas teje Jezusi fryma e shenjte dhe Perendia jane nje person. Kjo do te thote se ti beson ne trinitet

----------


## mesia4ever

Pershendetje Matrix, Toni dhe Gloreta. E kam fjalen tani, pra ne Parajse, pasi qe eshte ringjallur nga te vdekurit dhe pas te ngriturit ne qiell. Bibla thote gjithsesi se Jezusi eshte ringjallur me trup, pra Ai ia kishte treguar dishepujve te Tij duart e shpuara. Te gjithe te krishteret e pranojne kete FAKT, perveq te ashtuquajtures 'Kulla e (rreme e) Rojes' dhe pasuesve te tyre. Por gjithashtu Bibla thote se bota tjeter eshte bote shpirterore, dhe jo fizike, (... do te jetohet si engjejt ne qiell...) Me s'pjegoni nese mundeni me gjeresisht, pra si eshte tani Jezusi ne qiell, qenie fizike apo qenie frymore, apo kjo mbetet mister.

Zoti ju bekofte

Te Jezusit jemi dhe tek Ai eshte kthimi

----------


## Matrix

Qenie Fizike Frymore. Me trup fizik dhe frymor njekohesisht. Kjo eshte ajo qe besoj une dhe te gjithe te krishteret (D.J nuk jane te krishtere, sepse mohojne qe Jezusi eshte Zot)

----------


## gloreta

> Qenie Fizike Frymore. Me trup fizik dhe frymor njekohesisht. Kjo eshte ajo qe besoj une dhe te gjithe te krishteret (D.J nuk jane te krishtere, sepse mohojne qe Jezusi eshte Zot)




Vertet Matrix ?
Jezusi eshte i dyti pas Perendise. Ai eshte biri i Perendise, Me kete qe po te shkruaj a ma shpjegon dot cfare do te thote:
"Une do iki dhe do kthehem te ju,po te me donit do te gezoheshit se une po shkoj te Ati, sepse Ati eshte me i madh se une"  Ketu Krishti nuk po e barazonte veten me Perendine. Ai tha  *"Ati eshte me i madh se une"* Gjoni 
14:28

----------


## toni77_toni

> Jezusi eshte i dyti pas Perendise. Ai eshte biri i Perendise, Me kete qe po te shkruaj a ma shpjegon dot cfare do te thote:
> "Une do iki dhe do kthehem te ju,po te me donit do te gezoheshit se une po shkoj te Ati, sepse Ati eshte me i madh se une"  Ketu Krishti nuk po e barazonte veten me Perendine. Ai tha  *"Ati eshte me i madh se une"* Gjoni 
> 14:28


Gloreta, është interesant se si u bajt tema dhe ne fund erdhi aty ku dikush deshiroj, me kujdes e kam percellur, tema erdhi aty ku dikush të jap vetit te drejt dhe të bënë ndarje  në mes Atit dhe të Birit, e kjo kur dihet se ne Bibel disaher është thënë se Ati dhe I Biri janë të pa ndashem, njëri dhe tjetri lavderohen në njëri tjetrin dhe prap se parp del NJË. 

Në vijim do ta shiqojmë gerem per gerem se çka ke thënë dhe sa ke te drejt per ato qe thua.





> Jezusi eshte i dyti pas Perendise.


 Ati është Vetja e parë i cili është Perendi dhe ai ka kryevendin (parësinë). E gjithë ajo çka është Hyj në të e ka fillimin. Ati thirret Hyj (Perendi)  sepse në të realizohet ajo çka më parë është zbuluar për Hyjin dhe se ai është burimi i hyjnisë së Birit dhe Shpirtit, në të është plotësia hyjnore. Por, vetem Jezusi na zbulon këtë dhe asesi ne nuk mund të shohim as të njohim nëse nuk njohim  së pari Jezusin, pastaj duke parë dhe njohur Jezusin do të njohim Atin; *Jezusi*; _Kush më ka parë mua, ka parë Atin._

Ati është Vetja e parë hyjnore sepse është burimi i dy Vetjeve tjera; *Biri i vetëm   që është Hyj,  një natyre me Atin,  Ai bëri të njihet."* (Krs. Gjn 1, 18). Mirëpo, ky kryevend (parësi) nuk do të thotë se ai është më i lartë (më i fortë) nė rendin e eksistencës: *"Unë dhe Ati jemi një."* Ati nuk është më i madh (i lartë) se Biri  sepse; *Po a nuk beson se un jam në Atin e Ati është në mua* as më i lartë se Shpirti sepse është një; *Ti nuk ke gënjyer njerëzit, por Perëndinë! (Vap 5; 4).* Ai posedon (ka) kryevendin zanafillor. Hyji është At me relacionin (raportin) e atërise, Biri eksiston si Bir me relacionin (raportin) e bijërisë kurse Shpirti me relacionin (raportin) e "hukatjes", por qe është NJË HYJI në tri vetje hyjnore; Ati, Biri dhe Shpirti i Shenjt.

Kjo bindje e juaja ishte edhe ne kohen kur Jezusi erdhi në njeri, bile per ata edhe u akuzua dhe u denua; Judenjet pikerisht per ata edhe ngjuanin me gur; "Ne nuk të vrasim me gurë për asnjë vepër të mirë, po për blasfemi, dhe sepse ti, duke qenë njeri, e bën veten Hyji" Sepse Jezusi kishte deklaruar se "Unë dhe Ati jemi një". (Gjoni 10:30-33)





> Ai eshte biri i Perendise, Me kete qe po te shkruaj a ma shpjegon dot cfare do te thote:
> "Une do iki dhe do kthehem te ju,


Vertetë shumë e rendesishme nëse kemi pergjigje dhe të shpegojmë çfar do të thotë kjo thënje e Jezusit; 

*Une do iki dhe do kthehem te ju?!* Si e shpjegon këtë?
*
Nuk do tju lë jetimë; do të vij tek ju.* (Gjn 14; 18) Si e shpjegon këtë?

Jezusi: Kështu edhe ju: tani jeni të trishtuar, *por unë prapë do të vij tju shoh e zemra juaj do të galdojë* dhe askush sdo tjua marrë gëzimin tuaj". (Gjn 19; 16-22) Jezusi thotë apostujve; Kështu edhe ju: tani jeni të trishtuar, por unë prapë do të vij tju shoh e zemra juaj do të galdojë". Kur galdua zemrat e apostujve, kur muaren ata guximin, kur takuan Jezusin e ngjallur, apo pas ardhjes së Shpirtit të Shenjt? Sigurisht se pasi zbriti Shpirti i Shenjt ne apsotuj, tani Jezusi tha se "por unë prap do të vij" erdhi Jezusi - (TRINIA), sepse erdhi Shpirti i Shenjt, ata u forcuan dhe vertetë zemrat e tyre galduan, u gëzuan,  Si e shpjegon këtë? KJo është TRINIA

Apo çfar nenkupton kjo qe thotë Jezusi?





> po te me donit do te gezoheshit se une po shkoj te Ati, sepse Ati eshte me i madh se une"  Ketu Krishti nuk po e barazonte veten me Perendine. Ai tha "Ati eshte me i madh se une" Gjoni 14:28





> "Ati që banon në mua i kryen veprat e veta".



Krishterimi asnjiher nuk mohon se Jezusi ishte edhe njeri, Jezusi njeri është vertetë më I vogel; por trupi është i ligshtë. (Mt 26; 41) - njerëzorja e Jezusit u tundua, por, Jezusi Hyji, apsulitikish nuk është më I vogel njëri se sa tjetri; *Ati që banon në mua i kryen veprat e veta*, Jezusi posedon Atin në vetveten e Tij, pasataj si ka mundesi të jetë më I voges. Nuk ka mundesi qe Perendia të jetë I ndarë në pushtete. Prite Zot, kjo është ajo qe ju ende nuk e keni kuptuar dhe duke u perpjekur të ngiteni Atin ulni Jezusin ne at shkallë të nji krijese dhe e zhveshni nga hyjnia. Ju mendoni se jeni duke lavderuar Atin duke harruar se vetem I Biri bëri të nihet Ati, në Birin u lavderua Ati, * Biri i vetëm - që është Hyj, një natyre me Atin, Ai bëri të njihet.* Duke harruar se vetem *kush njeh Krishtin njeh Atin.* 

Jezusi është një me Atin;  *"Unë dhe Ati jemi një." * *un jam në Atin e Ati është në mua.* Pastaj me kujdes se çka thotë Jezusi; *Fjalët që ju them, nuk jua them prej vetevtes; Ati që banon në mua i kryen veprat e veta*, kjo është ajo qe ende nuk e keni kuptuar; *sepse Atit i pëlqeu që në të të banojë e gjithë plotësia."* (Kol 1; 17) 


Kujdes, mos bëni ndarje në mes të Atit dhe te Birit, është vetem Një Hyji (Perendi), dhe ky Perendi është në tri Vetje hyjnore - Ati, Bri dhe Shpirti Shenjt = Zoti, Hyji ynë është një i vetëm.

----------


## Matrix

Shume bukur e ke sqaruar vlla Toni. Me fakte te qarta nga Shkrimi Shejt!

Nje shembull qe eshte dhene per Trinine eshte ai me lumin:

Nqs Lumi eshte Hyji, atehere Ati eshte Burimi i Lumit, Biri eshte shtrati i Lumit dhe Shpirti Uji i Lumit. Lumi nuk mund te jete pa Burimin as pa Shtratin dhe as pa Ujin.

Mjere ata qe ndajne Atin nga Biri dhe nga Shpirti!

----------


## mesia4ever

> Vertet Matrix ?
> Jezusi eshte i dyti pas Perendise. Ai eshte biri i Perendise, Me kete qe po te shkruaj a ma shpjegon dot cfare do te thote:
> "Une do iki dhe do kthehem te ju,po te me donit do te gezoheshit se une po shkoj te Ati, sepse Ati eshte me i madh se une"  Ketu Krishti nuk po e barazonte veten me Perendine. Ai tha  *"Ati eshte me i madh se une"* Gjoni 
> 14:28


Pershendetje Gloreta

Ketu eshte nje pergjigje per kete. Fatkeqesisht edhe Deshmitaret e Jehovait, por edhe Islamiket e marrin kete varg dhe e keqinterpretojne per t'ia zvheshur hyjnesine Jezusit.

PROBLEM: Orthodox Christianity confesses Jesus is both fully man and fully God. Yet Jesus said in John 14:28 , My Father is greater than I. How can the Father be
greater if Jesus is equal to God?

SOLUTION: The Father is greater than the Son by office, but not by nature, since both are God (see John 1:1 ; 8:58 ; 10:30 ). *Just as an earthly father is equally human with, but holds a higher office than, his son, even so the Father and the Son in the Trinity are equal in essence, but different in function*. In like manner, we speak of the president of our country as being a greater man, not by virtue of his character, but by virtue of his position. Therefore, Jesus cannot ever be said to say that He considered Himself anything less than God by nature. The following summary helps to crystalize the differences:

JESUS IS EQUAL TO THE FATHER
In essence
In nature
In character

THE FATHER IS GREATER THAN JESUS
 In function
 In office
 In position

----------

